# cute bunny mouths



## Rusty (May 4, 2007)

i think bunny mouths are the cutest thing!


----------



## Rusty (May 4, 2007)

theres rusty's pouty/kissy face


----------



## Rusty (May 4, 2007)

no one has cute photos of their bunny kissy faces?


----------



## myLoki (May 4, 2007)

here are some of Loki's wittle mouth.


t and loki


----------



## kellyjade (May 4, 2007)

I have a few.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 4, 2007)

Here's Norman's mouth.


----------



## Becknutt (May 4, 2007)

This is more of an "I know your going to feed me" face...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Rusty (May 4, 2007)

theyre just so cute! i love when theylook like theyre pouting. i think lops have the cutest mouths. theyalways look like theyre pouting.  thanks for posting guys,


----------



## maomaochiu (May 5, 2007)

maomaochiu


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 5, 2007)

so cute!:bunnydance:


----------

